

Ask HN: Where is the best place to live for a Full Stack Developer - freedevbootcamp

Silicon Valley is too expensive. I currently pay 700 for a two bedroom apartment and I&#x27;m not moving to Silicon Valley just for the startup scene and paying 3000 for the same thing I have now. So what is the second best place for the startup scene that won&#x27;t kill your bank account.<p>Thank you in advance.
======
phantom_oracle
Austin? Boulder?

There are many 'second-tier' startup areas in the US.

There is also the opportunity to try a place like Chile with its startup
program.

------
freedevbootcamp
Austin is beautiful..

------
angersock
Move to Houston.

